# Please help me ID this!



## jaurillien (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey all,

New to the forums here, I need some help IDing a plant. It grows plantlets on the tips of the leaves so it led me to think its a Java Fern, but I already have a species I believe to be Java Fern in the tank. Thanks to anyone who takes a look at this, its much appreciated Also in the pic provided is a bit blurry and there happens to be a "Java Fern" growing right underneath it. The root of the plant is pinned to the wood with a yellow pushpin if that helps....

p.s. If anyone needs more info, another pic or clarification on anything feel free to ask. Thanks again!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome! I think there is some Java fern in there, but it looks like the plant stuck to the coconut shell is _Bolbitis heteroclita_. Unfortunately, that is not a good plant for submersed cultivation.


----------



## jaurillien (Sep 26, 2013)

Just from looking up a pic of _Bolbitis heteroclita_ online it looks like you are correct. Does the plantlets sound familiar? This was a Top Fin buy from Petsmart, not shocked that it probably was grown out of water. I was hoping it was something good, it pearls more than any other plant I've got in there currently. It would also explain why I can't get the roots to attach to anythink.

Anyways, thank you for the quick response!


----------

